# digiweb is not providing service



## merille (5 Jun 2014)

hi there,

dont know what to do any more so maybe someone can advice me how to deal with things. my parents have a year contract with digiweb - its an internet and phone provider. they had internet connection for 2 months running perfectly and then it dissapeared. looks like it was the modem box so they got it replaced with a new one. but they still dont have internet. new box is working. now digiweb sent a guy from eircom over and he said lines are fine theres nothing wrong with them and we should contact digiweb again. we did, hanged on the phone for ages and finally got told they deal with things. nothing happened after it for a week, then i wrote an email and asked whats going on. got a short email they have a long que of enquieries and busy etc all that stuff. wasnt happy with the answer so i emailed them and said they breach the contract and i want it to be cancelled (didnt know what else to say) then they asked for my number again and guy from technical support rang and said i have to be at home to check the box again etc. im so sick of it, we dont have connection and still are charged, their customer service is crap. 
what are my rights?


----------



## Smoneen (27 Jun 2014)

Hi merille, having a similar problem with Digiweb at the moment. Apologies in advance for the very very long story that follows:

1: Had satellite broadband with Digiweb for years - never any problem as not a big user. Last August decided to move to DSL with them. The switch over was smooth enough, only a small delay.
2: March 2014 received call from them to say that I could get a faster download speed for a lower price than my current package. Asked what was the catch - told no catch, the new package was genuinely cheaper, circa €40pm. I reminded them that they record calls so they had to stand over this if any issues.
3: April bill arrives for €85 - they billed me for both the old package & the new package
4: Finally got this refunded in early May & they told me that all was sorted
5: Soon after line goes dead. After many attempts to get through they figured out that in cancelling my old deal they also mistakingly cancelled the new account
6: mid May the connection comes back so I assume all fixed
7: two days later I receive a call from an KN Networks (working on behalf of Eircom) engineer to install my phone line?? Told him I didn't need a phone line & that my broad band was working
8: following day I get a call from Digiweb asking why I refused entry for the engineer. I told them all I said was that my line was working.
9: connection is intermittent for the next few days
10: on the Friday before the June bank holiday I get yet another call from KN telling me that they had an installation appointment for my phone line on the Saturday of the June bank holiday. Again I sighed down the phone line, told the girl the whole story to date, said my line was working.
11: came home Saturday lunch time - line dead again
12: line comes back up late on the Monday night but goes dead again on the Thursday night
13: sent Digiweb yet another email on the Saturday to complain. They send you a standard response that they will be back to you in 72 hours!
14: waited until the following Wednesday afternoon (June 11th - 72 hours) then phoned them
15: one girl did seem to genuinely try to help but told me that even though this was their fault that it would take a minimum of 10 days, they couldn't escalate anything for me. I said please do what you can..all I ask is that you keep me in the loop.
16: Wednesday 25th of June - another call from Digiweb telling me they had to do an installation on Thursday 26th. I told her my line was already in it just needed activating. Digiweb were supposed to have passed on all of this info?? She said she'd call me back.
17: no call back Wed or Thurs so I call myself this morning. They said my installation was today! News to me & good luck getting into the house as I'm at work.
18: phoned Digiweb to complain again - customer service were appalling! "It's not my fault, I'm only coming to this now". You need to phone Sales & apply for a new account" 

And have the debited my account for service all of this time - of course they have!

Where do I go with this? I'm so fed up. Even if I try to change providers I will still end up with the whole installation process again. Why oh why can't they just activate the line at the exchange?


----------

